# Top crotch slabs of the curly maple tree



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

I got a little piece of the very top of the tree that is full of figure cut up today thanks to some tips and help from a few locals. I’m hooked! I can’t wait to cut into the big piece tomorrow. Here are a few pics!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Mar 8, 2020)

That’s some purdy figure!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2020)

That looks very curly and figured.
Congrats.


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks! My gal ordered a bucket of sealer and mike walked me through the kiln process! I’m pretty stoked about finally starting this venture. All this wood is for sale or trade! I need tools and knowledge. I think w my mill and the machinery I hv. Also the ability to deliver anywhere w my own company truck and trailer I think some awesome adventures are in my horizons! Big thanks to mike too for all the friendly advice and encouragement!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 9, 2020)

@Clinton Johnson 
What would this piece marked (between the lines) cost shipped to 24382?


----------



## Mark. (Mar 9, 2020)

Clinton Johnson said:


> Thanks! My gal ordered a bucket of sealer and mike walked me through the kiln process! I’m pretty stoked about finally starting this venture. All this wood is for sale or trade! I need tools and knowledge. I think w my mill and the machinery I hv. Also the ability to deliver anywhere w my own company truck and trailer I think some awesome adventures are in my horizons! Big thanks to mike too for all the friendly advice and encouragement!!


You got it man. The days will be long, but life is short. Grab hold & ride it out. You will only be bound by the restrictions you put on Yourself. I hope all that came out the way I intended it to.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2020)

nice angel step in the piece that Eric pointed out. 
Looks like you are hooked Clinton -Good Luck.


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Clinton Johnson
> What would this piece marked (between the lines) cost shipped to 24382?
> 
> View attachment 181856


I will go outside and cut that , weigh it and figure out what it costs to ship. I’m gonna guess it’s ten to fifteen pounds. Mybe 20$ to ship and I think 75$ total I’d send that to you ups today?!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

It’s 15 lbs. 3” thick 22”long 8” at thin section in the middle. I think 60$ is fine. Does that work for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> nice angel step in the piece that Eric pointed out.
> Looks like you are hooked Clinton -Good Luck.


Morning mike! I’m thinking about heading outside to cut out the sweet pieces and put a price on them. U hv any tips for attracting positive attention from prospective customers??! Thanks again I am hooked!! I guess if I’m shipping something they will only want to pay for the candy....?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

Clinton Johnson said:


> I will go outside and cut that , weigh it and figure out what it costs to ship. I’m gonna guess it’s ten to fifteen pounds. Mybe 20$ to ship and I think 75$ total I’d send that to you ups today?!





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Clinton Johnson
> What would this piece marked (between the lines) cost shipped to 24382?
> 
> View attachment 181856


I’m guessing that 60$ is to much money for that little piece...? I can send you more than that piece and not charge that much more...I live out of town so shipping’s going to be interesting until I get that figured out!;)


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

Planed it wet! Wasn’t easy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2020)

You need size. do you have a moisture meter? Get one. Cheap General pinned at lowes.
Dry wood is one helluva lot easier than selling wet. My guess is your shipping amount is low, unless it fits in USPS LFRGB. 
Get a fed ex account.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ps
That is a decent price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks again mike! I got a account now. They will do pick ups here now and that’s gonna make my prices better for buyers and once I hv dry stock it’s game on! I hv a few local people who do this for a living and one guy was not happy about me diving in the market...that means that I’m definitely on to something here!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 9, 2020)

Yep, Woodbarter just enabled another addict...…….

Nice stuff Clinton. isn't cutting into something like that breathtaking???? Cool log!


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m hooked for sure! I went gold mining in nome ak off a barge w a 200 hatachi longstick and this has the same excitement too it!! You never know what is below until you go after it! I cut some spalted maple w some figure in it and it’s easy cutting and lighter. I think I will be able to get it dry quickly and hopefully use some myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 9, 2020)

That is a good price but I'll have to pass. Spent all my $ last night on vacuum chamber, resin and dyes. And that live edge won't work for what I was wanting to do. I'll probably grab some later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m about to cut into this darla! How big of a peice do u need? I would probably enjoy a cool trade more than cash anyway

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

Going for the cream! I found a big Burl on top. Should I cut it out???!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 11, 2020)

Reach out to Dunlap woodcrafters in Chantilly VA, they might be interested in some of your highly figured stuff in large quantities. They do a lot of custom work and also supply gun stocks blanks to companies. Pricing they need may be lower than individual sales but quantity may make up for it. Ask for Daniel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 11, 2020)

I will call them up! Thanks Chris!


----------

